
Ask HN: Business analyst, to BI analyst, books - bsanalyst
Hi HN, I&#x27;m a BA, working as a consultant, after a failed startup, self learned python, sql, a bit of html, and I want to pivot to business intelligence, and continue working as a freelance consultant in corps and gov agencies. 
What do you recomend I should read ? I can learn on my own very fast and effientlty.
And if you can suggest me some books to become a better BA, that would be great too!
I&#x27;m based in Québec city.<p>thanks!
======
amrrs
I think if you're getting into BI / Data Science or anything similar - you
should definitely have a look at this - __Data Science for Business
__[https://www.amazon.com/Data-Science-Business-Data-
Analytic-T...](https://www.amazon.com/Data-Science-Business-Data-Analytic-
Thinking/dp/1449361323)

~~~
bsanalyst
thanks, I'll look into it :)

------
randomvectors
There is so much variation from company to company within each of those titles
that the distinction between them basically doesn't exist. So if you
particularly care about the title - apply for jobs with that title.

